# estimating work



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electric engineer said:


> I have done electrical work but never know how much my boss charges to do it. plus i have done a lot of work on the side for friends and friends of friends so i cut a deal. But I am trying to start a company and wondering if there is a software out there or a book or a rule of thumb oh how to estimate jobs. Or do you just charge by the hr on ever job?
> 
> thanks for any info


Thake a look at this link remember you just want to give a Grandtotal price that is all they need to know..



http://www.electricalflatrate.com/


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I would suggest you spend hours reading old posts on the business side of things. When you create your business plan, I would shoot for more than $20-25K a year.


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks... does any body know if the dewalt electrical estimating book any good??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electric engineer said:


> thanks... does any body know if the dewalt electrical estimating book any good??


 That is a good question i have not seen that my self..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Listen, do yourself a favor. Spend some money. Mike Holt's book on electrical estimating is a good start. Harry's link is very exceptional as well.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Pretty good advise here on the board. I wouldn't give up my day job till you've had time to do some research! There are a lot of books out there that carry labor hours, the trick is learning how to adapt them to how you see the job. Mike Holt's books give some good insight, and they have been around since the 70's, tells you that they do something right:thumbsup:

The trick is, is knowing wheer to "flex the numbers" either because of difficult situations, or because it is an easy blow and go job. either way, the book won't reflect accurately where you would be in reality to that phase of the job. If you were the only electrician in the neighborhood, the book would be fine. Unfortunately, there are a lot of hungry contractors out there to compete with! Don't let your competition define who you are, but you have to be "in the zone" for pricing work that you hope to capture.


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks guys... for all the info.. just that I have never known the books/ money part of thing.... i have taken class for engineering management... but that only helps on huge companies 

Harry304 .... man i got the demo of that software ... i can not drop a grand on that stuff yet... but the demo is pretty neat though..

macmickman... I think I will get that book and maybe the dewalt book

rockyd... yea I am trying to get a government stationary engineer job first. then starting the co. on the side where it will just be me and my brother if i need help running it till i get the name out and once i get the hang of things try to add coworkers...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electric engineer said:


> thanks guys... for all the info.. just that I have never known the books/ money part of thing.... i have taken class for engineering management... but that only helps on huge companies
> 
> Harry304 .... man i got the demo of that software ... i can not drop a grand on that stuff yet... but the demo is pretty neat though..
> 
> ...


Ya ! the price is steep but the demo gives some good ideas..:thumbsup:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

Electric Engineer, 
every one here has posted solid advice, you stated that you have a plan (very good IMO),you apparently have the skills,now all you have to do is apply them.
good luck.i had a business teacher tell me once "you dont GO into business you GROW into business". just remember Have fun with it


----------



## sparkey1305 (Mar 27, 2011)

electric engineer said:


> I have done electrical work but never know how much my boss charges to do it. plus i have done a lot of work on the side for friends and friends of friends so i cut a deal. But I am trying to start a company and wondering if there is a software out there or a book or a rule of thumb oh how to estimate jobs. Or do you just charge by the hr on ever job?
> 
> thanks for any info


A wise man once told me when starting out, calculate your price and add 50% until you get a feel of how long it will really take. Also, don’t forget to mark up your material.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Learning how to estimate and price work is the hardest part of being in business.
It takes a long time to get good at pricing.
Put together an hourly fee you need to get and go from there.


----------



## golfrguy (May 19, 2011)

*Estimating Software*

I'd sell you my McCormick 8000 estimating software for a great price if you are serious about doing you own acurate estimating. I closed down my electrical contracting bussiness and don't need it anymore. I've been estimating for over 30 years and this is simply the best you can buy.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

electric engineer said:


> i can not drop a grand on that stuff yet... but the demo is pretty neat though..


Then you probably can't afford to go into business just yet. 

Talk to a business advisor.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Do a couple of jobs ,see what you made. Then correct your mistakes and change your metheods. You'll learn !​


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

yes.. its the best way.


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

when I had my business, I used to joke I only had to work half-days and the best part was I got to choose which twelve hour period that was. Seriously, good luck and remember electrical inspectors are your friends!:thumbsup:


----------

